# Sticky  >>> NOTE: Questions about TELEVISION SETS go in the DISPLAYS area, not here.<<<<



## DrDon

*>>> NOTE: Questions about TELEVISION SETS go in the DISPLAYS area, not here.*


----------



## DrDon

Time to move this up, apparently.


----------

